# 7 up Swimsuit from Quebec - french/english version



## RCO (Mar 22, 2017)

had seen this bottle when flipping thru some sold listings , though it was interesting and figured all the 7 up collectors on here might also find it interesting . but its already been sold for $18 Canadian 

haven't really seen this version before , its from Quebec City . bottled by " Claire Fontaine ltd " 

writing on the back is obviously different than other 7 up bottles as it has some french and English mixed together . it doesn't give a date or have date on it but I'd say early 50's era maybe ?  




http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Vintage-7-Up...437634?hash=item237ce80c42:g:xEMAAOSwcLxYI3M5


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 22, 2017)

RCO thanx for posting that. I don't see to many Canadian 7up's, even though I only live just across the water in Michigan. And that one is very cool. I checked the seller and it appears he has another one but the shipping is high to the U.S. although understandable.


----------



## RCO (Mar 22, 2017)

iggyworf said:


> RCO thanx for posting that. I don't see to many Canadian 7up's, even though I only live just across the water in Michigan. And that one is very cool. I checked the seller and it appears he has another one but the shipping is high to the U.S. although understandable.



I didn't see the second one , just checking sold listings .it does look to be almost identical . the shipping rates are very high in Canada especially if your shipping the package a long distance , its often a bit extra .  


I don't see a lot of quebec bottles here either , they were pretty much only sold and used in quebec . once you leave quebec you wouldn't really find or see that many of them . 

there is also 7 up bottles from montreal with writing on them , I found one swimming a couple years ago . but was so damaged from water it wasn't worth keeping


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 22, 2017)

I see a lot of bilingual 7up bottles here, I think they were the standard ones used although there aren't any marked from my area as far as I know.  The Montreal ones were generally unmarked, I believe, though they were bilingual.  Never seen one from Quebec City before, or anywhere else in Quebec.  I  think there was a marked Trois-Rivieres one as well if I remember correctly.


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 23, 2017)

1953 was the last year for the swimsuit girl. This is my full French version from Montreal...no date as it is from Consumers glass, I may have posted this bottle a while back in my 7up thread? . The top phrase never fully translated 'The beverage that "Ravigote"....to add vigor, and the bottom one is Good for all -  Good for you.... that's kind of different ehh?

View attachment 177558View attachment 177559


----------



## RCO (Mar 23, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> I see a lot of bilingual 7up bottles here, I think they were the standard ones used although there aren't any marked from my area as far as I know.  The Montreal ones were generally unmarked, I believe, though they were bilingual.  Never seen one from Quebec City before, or anywhere else in Quebec.  I  think there was a marked Trois-Rivieres one as well if I remember correctly.




I haven't seen any with city names on them other than montreal , but Quebec City Is fairly large so it shouldn't be surprising one does exist , and is a few other cities in quebec that might of been large enough to have a 7 up bottler as well . if any bottles exist ? i don't really know


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 24, 2017)

Oh I've never seen a unilingual French one from Montreal before, that's really cool!  I'll have to pick one of those up if I come across one, it can't be too rare.  Strange that I've never found one before.  I expect that there was an English version as well.

I haven't been able to find a picture of the Trois-Rivieres 7Up bottle (if it even exists - I may have been thinking of marked bottle caps) but I did find this thread about one from, of all places, the tiny town of Rougemont!  http://www.bouteillesduquebec.com/t2376-7up-avec-la-plongeuse-circa-1940-rougemont-quebec  Also came across this thread which shows an interesting unilingual English Quebec City bottle, and it's an 8-bubble! http://www.bouteillesduquebec.com/t857-mes-bouteilles-7up


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 24, 2017)

Those are pretty nice bottles. Thanx for posting those links. Too bad there isn't a way to convert it to English. I cannot read French.


----------



## RCO (Mar 24, 2017)

the rougemont and 8 bubble from quebec city are interesting , it doesn't surprise me there is a few other 7 up bottles from quebec with city names on them as its such a large province and had multiple bottlers


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 27, 2017)

iggyworf said:


> Those are pretty nice bottles. Thanx for posting those links. Too bad there isn't a way to convert it to English. I cannot read French.


Sure there is, go to the page in Chrome and click on that little thing with the G on it in the search bar, next to the star.  Or just copy-paste the entire thing into Google Translate.


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanx CanadianBottles for that tip!


----------



## RCO (Apr 21, 2017)

another 7 up from Quebec has appeared on ebay , this one a swimsuit from the town of Megantic Quebec , which I don't think would of been that big back then 




http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Rare-1940s-7...663100?hash=item2a7fe9ebbc:g:59YAAOSwpkFY7sdG


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 27, 2017)

Cool!  I think that Lac-Megantic would have been about the same size then as it is now, but it's the only sizable town for a fairly wide area so it makes sense that they would have a bottling plant.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 29, 2017)

I was at a bottle show the other day and found something that I never expected to find, a 7Up bottle marked from Ottawa!  And it was the post-swimsuit label as well, so not super old.  I have no idea why they're so rare, but this one was in fairly bad shape and priced at $35 so I had to pass on it.  I'll definitely keep an eye out for another one in the future though.


----------



## RCO (Oct 30, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> I was at a bottle show the other day and found something that I never expected to find, a 7Up bottle marked from Ottawa!  And it was the post-swimsuit label as well, so not super old.  I have no idea why they're so rare, but this one was in fairly bad shape and priced at $35 so I had to pass on it.  I'll definitely keep an eye out for another one in the future though.



it doesn't surprise me an Ottawa 7 up exists , there is a listing in book for 7 up Ottawa and some smaller cities in Ontario have 7 up bottles . but I agree at $35 it seems overpriced , I doubt it be worth that much unless the buyer was crazy about 7 up and from Ottawa 

recently I saw a 7 up from "Fort William " or thunder bay and I think they wanted $6 for it but it was in bad shape , an old swimsuit version similar condition to the one I recently dug up


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 31, 2017)

Oh yeah I never doubted that there was a 7Up plant in Ottawa but I always assumed they only used generic bottles, since Ottawa is full of generic ones and that's the only marked one I've ever seen.  I saw Montreal 7 Ups in Ottawa pretty regularly, but the only Ottawa one I ever saw was in Montreal, ironically enough.  I'm not 100% sure it wasn't from Ottawa, Illinois now that I think about it, but that just seems unlikely.

The prices just seemed crazy at the show I was at, is it just me or have bottle prices just skyrocketed in the last two or three years?  It was not that long ago that I could get lots of nice local bottles for five bucks or less, now everyone wants $15 for an ACL Canada Dry bottle or a chipped non-local druggist.  I got a couple nice ones for decent prices but I really had to search for them.


----------



## RCO (Oct 31, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> Oh yeah I never doubted that there was a 7Up plant in Ottawa but I always assumed they only used generic bottles, since Ottawa is full of generic ones and that's the only marked one I've ever seen.  I saw Montreal 7 Ups in Ottawa pretty regularly, but the only Ottawa one I ever saw was in Montreal, ironically enough.  I'm not 100% sure it wasn't from Ottawa, Illinois now that I think about it, but that just seems unlikely.
> 
> The prices just seemed crazy at the show I was at, is it just me or have bottle prices just skyrocketed in the last two or three years?  It was not that long ago that I could get lots of nice local bottles for five bucks or less, now everyone wants $15 for an ACL Canada Dry bottle or a chipped non-local druggist.  I got a couple nice ones for decent prices but I really had to search for them.




the listing in the book is for Seven up Ottawa Ltd and Seven up Bottling co Ottawa Ltd , so that should of been the name used on back of the bottle you saw 


I'm not sure if prices have gone up or not , I've been thru a couple different antique malls recently and did notice a lot of over priced bottles or cheap bottles for $5/$6 dollars that were in really horrible condition , I was surprised the one antique mall even allowed the vendor to bring them in to sell  . there wasn't a lot of what I would consider really good bottles for sale 

the most crazy price I saw was a vendor asking $20 for common /.plain coca cola's from the 50's/60's , I'd say maybe there worth $5 or less


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 2, 2017)

I can't remember if it had Ltd or not.  I feel like it did, which would make it definitely Canadian.  I should have taken a picture.  

I don't know who's buying this stuff.  A couple years back I was selling bottles at a flea market and had trouble selling anything for a dollar a piece.  Though I guess for an antique mall it can sit in there for ages and no one will really care, so maybe no one is buying.


----------

